# Would like you opinion about what my breeder says



## CanadaJulie (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,

So we got Moxie from a breeder a week ago. I did take pictures but i just havent uploaded them from the camera to the computer yet so they will come along eventually...

I read and researched here for about 3 weeks prior to getting Moxie (who technically is my daughter's, not mine  ). We got a list of do's and don'ts from the breeder that didn't always match what I read here. What are ypur opinions on the following

Mealworm/crickets: she suggests giving 3 mealworm all in one 'sitting' every 2 weeks. It can either by mealworms or crickets. So 3 mealies, wait 2 weeks, 3 crickets, wait 2 weeks... That doesn't seem like very much to me ?

Fruits & veggies: 2X/week. Can be banana, pear, strawberry, raspeberry, etc... No iceberg lettuce as it may contain salmonella !??!? Never heard of that one before - humans eat it, shouldn't we be worried about salmonella if it truely did contain it ?!

Needs timothy hay... I read here they dont eat it

Can eat white 'Uncle Bens' rice

Bath: every month. Put vitamin E on FIRST, wash with Johnsons baby soap, then rinse. The breeder bathed Moxie and clipped her nails before we left her house to show me how. She rinsed her under gently running water but pretty much rinsed her everywhere (face, ears...). I thought that was a no-no? Plus I know some people bathe more often than once a month... And obviously oil BEFORE shampoo is just a waste of money as it will be all washed off... She also said NOT to use olive oil though I know some people here do...

What would you change in her recommendations ?

Thanks
Julie


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Julie,

I feed mealworms daily. It is part of my hedgehogs' daily diet. I have always done this. The biggest concern I have with insects is that they are a bit fatty, and a hedgehog that easily gains weight can get fat quickly. I vary the number I give based on the hedgehog's metabolism, but I still give them a few a day.

I also feed a small amount of fruits/vegetables daily (if the hedgehog will eat them). The salmonella thing with iceberg lettuce is most likely based on the number of food recalls that occurred due to salmonella contamination in lettuce. YOu should always wash lettuce before eating it. However, this is not the reason why iceberg shouldn't be fed. Iceberg lettuce is extremely low in nutrients, there are much better foods you can feed your hedgehog to provide him with nutrition.

No hay ever! Hedgehogs do not eat hay. 

I never recommend johnson's baby shampoo. Baby shampoos tend to be drying (probably why she needs vitamin e with it). Many of us use Aveeno unscented body wash.

To be honest, I'd throw out the suggestions from your breeder if they are all like this and stick to information you get from these forums. Typically if there is bad information posted on here, someone will come along and correct it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow!

I can't believe she would bath the baby and then let you take her. She could easily have gotten a chill. Oil before a bath is odd. How does hedgie get clean if oil is put on first. Olive oil is fine to use and yes, many people do. Johnson's baby shampoo is very drying and not a good idea to use. They can be bathed as often as needed but too frequently does contribute to dry skin, but if hedgie is dirty, it needs to be done. Getting water in their ears is not a good idea as it can cause an ear infection. 

I don't know where the Quebec breeders ever got the idea that they need hay but it is wrong! Hedgehogs don't eat hay and the sharp pieces risk an eye poke. 

There have been many vegetable recalled over the years for ecoli and salmonella so although unlikely, it is possible that lettuce could have it. Hedgehogs don't eat lettuce nor do they need it so there would be no reason to feed it anyways. They can have hedgehog suitable vegetables every day if they like them. Rice won't hurt them, but it's not something they need. 

It depends on the weight of a hedgehog how many mealworms they should have. A hedgehog of normal weight can have mealworms daily. 

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## SoniqueOwner (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Julie!

I'll see if I can shed some light on your question based on my experiences!

_Mealworm/crickets: she suggests giving 3 mealworm all in one 'sitting' every 2 weeks. It can either by mealworms or crickets. So 3 mealies, wait 2 weeks, 3 crickets, wait 2 weeks... That doesn't seem like very much to me ?_
I buy worms for my hedgie once a week, and I usually buy 20 or so. I feed Sonique a fw everyday just about. She is real active and is a normal weight. If she starts gaining weight, then I will tone it down, but so far so good. I have found that giving her worms is a great way of bonding and has really helped her trust me more. My breeder only fed my hedgie catfood because worms and fruit were expensive in her opinion. Once every 2 weeks seems a little extreme, but feel free to feed Moxie more as long as her weight is O.K.

_Fruits & veggies: 2X/week. Can be banana, pear, strawberry, raspeberry, etc... No iceberg lettuce as it may contain salmonella !??!? Never heard of that one before - humans eat it, shouldn't we be worried about salmonella if it truely did contain it ?!_
Any fruit or vegetable can have salmonella honestly. I was always under the impression that we shouldnt feed hedgies anything acidic, so I have just stayed with bananas. I have tried to give her lettuce, but she doesn't like it. If you wash your vegetables prior to giving it to your hedgehog, you should be ok, just like humans.

_Can eat white 'Uncle Bens' rice_
I wouldn't even eat uncle ben's rice. That stuff has a lot of preservatives. I have never fed my hedgie any cooked pasta or starch anyway. I have nitemares of it expanding in her throat :shock:

i]Bath: every month. Put vitamin E on FIRST, wash with Johnsons baby soap, then rinse. The breeder bathed Moxie and clipped her nails before we left her house to show me how. She rinsed her under gently running water but pretty much rinsed her everywhere (face, ears...). I thought that was a no-no? Plus I know some people bathe more often than once a month... And obviously oil BEFORE shampoo is just a waste of money as it will be all washed off... She also said NOT to use olive oil though I know some people here do...[/i]
I had a question about bathing last week since a lot of people say to only bathe once a month, but it really depends on the hedgehog and your climate. If you live in a dry environment, you might have to be more careful with bathing than a more humid place. I see most people suggest Aveeno shampoo, but I have seen baby shampoo a bit also. I wash Sonique's feet as needed. Sometimes she gets dirtier than other days. I normally dont wash my hedgie face and ears because she frankly doesn't like it. I agree though, if you are gonna put on oils, do it after the bath.

Good luck with Moxie.

Thanks
Julie


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Very glad you asked about the information...Your breeder's got some very strange information, and all wrong. :roll: Definitely listen to Nancy and Kalandra, they give awesome information! Can't wait to see pictures of your little girl!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm very sorry about the wrong information that has been given to you by the breeder :? Unfortunately, there are many misinformed hedgehog breeders in the Quebec area...


----------



## alison (Nov 30, 2009)

This sounds EXACTLY like the breeder I got mine from. Anyways, if it is the same one, she gave me absolutely no information on the heating requirements, just said keep them at room temperature. If you haven't already, please look into this. I had to find out the hard way that they need to be kept above 23C.


----------



## CanadaJulie (Nov 18, 2011)

I knew some of this was a little 'off' but ultimately wouldn't hurt Moxie so I just listened to her recomendations and nodded. "hmm. Oh, Ok, yes, uh-huh" and thought I'd double check the info that I thought was sketchy

Kinda sad for all those out there that have NOT found HHC !!

Thanks for your time in replying and pointing me in the right direction !!


----------



## CanadaJulie (Nov 18, 2011)

alison said:


> This sounds EXACTLY like the breeder I got mine from. Anyways, if it is the same one, she gave me absolutely no information on the heating requirements, just said keep them at room temperature. If you haven't already, please look into this. I had to find out the hard way that they need to be kept above 23C.


Oh yeah ! You're right ! No comment on temperature at all ! She bathed Moxie (this was late Nov and was cold out) and when I told her I had hand warmers to put in her carrier to keep her warm for the way home, she said no need, so I just cranked the car temp up. I thought it was a little odd that she bathed her RIGHT BEFORE we left her house in the cold but...


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

At least you found a good place for information. There is a ton of old out date information out there. And there are plenty of people who are doing things the "old" ways. Suggested best practices for hedgehogs have changed drastically over the years. Which is why having a forum where you can ask when you see conflicting information is such an excellent resource. As I mentioned before, if something is posted that isn't right, it gets corrected pretty quickly.


----------



## Luisahedgie (Apr 4, 2018)

I know this post/thread is old, but what is this breeder thinking?! Good gracious I hope no one makes these mistakes while caring for their hedgies. 

As it was said before, hedgehogs are insectivores which means that they need insects as a major part of their diet. I give my hedgie about 6 insects a day, varying from mealworms, beetles, mealworm larvae, and crickets. 

Please never use a chemical soap on your hedgie! I use completely natural oatmeal soap for my hedgehog. It’s mild and won’t dry their skin out. I have used olive oil on her back between her spines when her skin gets dry and flaky. Works within 24 hours, just use 4-5 drops. 

I’ve heard that hay can make them sick? I use dry wood shavings and she has lots of fleece blankets that she can dig through under her plastic igloo. 

My hedgehog is extremely sensitive to temperature. It’s recommended that they’re placed in a room between 70 and 80 degrees Fahrenheit, but my hedgehog must have it at least above 74 or she will go into hibernation. 
As for bathing, they must have a warm bath - not hot but definitely on the warmer side. They can become extremely cold and chilled very fast.


----------

